

Android shuffling letters in input - strictfp

When I&#x27;ve typed more than a few lines in any text box, Android starts shuffling letters around. I&#x27;m on an S4. I&#x27;ve googled for this problem and found some indications that others might experience it too, but no bug report of any sort. So my question is if anyone else here has this problem?<p>I&#x27;ll keep on typing to demonstrate the problem, it is bound to happen once this text grows large enough.<p>After a while spontanious scroll events start happening and the cursor starts bouncing around. Before you know it Android has made some inexplicable shuffling of your text and you go mad.<p>It is also posspossiblet the problem has somesomethingdo with the total amount of back-navigation which is perfperformed the total number of line breaks
in the text.<p>Going back to edit old text seems to trigger the problem as well. I went back to edit the last paragraph and it happened! Reproduction sucess!
======
thejteam
My phone does this for me as well, including when I am using a pull out
keyboard which lessens but not eliminates the chance of a dirty touchpad.

------
Andrenid
Does it shuffle/move stuff around, or does the cursor just jump around as you
type?

If the latter, sounds like a faulty touch screen.

~~~
strictfp
Don't think that its dirt or faulty screen since it sometimes garbles text in
ways that couldn't be explained merely by my keystrokes. Text is duplicated,
concatenated and moved around in various ways.

------
t0
I've experienced this also. You'll be mid sentence, but it will start putting
new letters at the beginning of the textbox.

~~~
strictfp
Cool. Are you also seeing the seemingly random duplication as in the word
"somesomethingdo"? That used to read "something to do"

------
TobbenTM
Make sure your screen is clean. If there is dirt that triggers a touch, that
happens to be in the text, the cursor will jump there.

